# Carp Out 2012. bad news...FOR CARP!!!



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi guys.

I was doing some web snooping and came accross this  :

http://the-riotact.com/tag/carp-out

And  :

http://www.canberrafishos.com/

And for if you are serious about it 8) :

http://www.canberra-carp-out.com/index. ... gistration

Anyone keen to get together and have some fun in a few weeks? I'll probably bring a well stocked eski for a bevvie or two after the hard slog.


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Really wish I could!

Got a uni field trip from 9 to 5! Kill a few for me!


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Will do matey. I work in the afternoon but should get a few hours in in the morning. I see you got a 35 cm reddy PB! Nice work! I caught one just over 25cm a few weeks ago. But Im only just starting in the local waterways. I'd love to catch a nice big yellow belly or even better Murray cod. We'll see.


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm in exactly the same boat mate (metaphorically of course)!

The pb was my first ever reddie. Caught it with a rusty old celta that didn't spin anymore. I was in the middle of complaining to my mate that my lure was useless when a reddie came charging out of some weeds in about 20cm of water to munch on it.

Haven't caught a native yet, but I'm dead keen to. I hooked into something big at point hut pond the first time I took my yak out, but it threw the hooks just before I could see it. Just got a flash of white belly, so maybe a cod?

Anyway, good luck on the weekend mate!


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Chemacky said:


> I'm in exactly the same boat mate (metaphorically of course)!
> 
> The pb was my first ever reddie. Caught it with a rusty old celta that didn't spin anymore. I was in the middle of complaining to my mate that my lure was useless when a reddie came charging out of some weeds in about 20cm of water to munch on it.
> 
> ...


You south-side are you mack? There have been heaps of finger-lings put in there dude, so could well be cod. I haven't yakked it yet myself. I could just about drag my yak there from my place. :lol:


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Nah, I'm inner north. Have made a few trips down south though. Yeah, a whole bunch of fingerings were put in just about everywhere just recently, I think. It's great!

Check here for the details: http://www.tacklebox.com.au/forums/fish ... egion.html


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

4,500 goldens at Gordon pond!!! Hope SOME of them survived. Im gonna do some more carping down there to give them half a chance. As 'leroy' said: "we're on a mission from God" :lol:


----------

